
I love my husband more than I love my children (2004) - lighttower
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2005/03/27/fashion/truly-madly-guiltily.html?referer=android-app://com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox
======
bshimmin
Apparently this essay, published in 2005, "led to extensive and vitriolic
debate"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayelet_Waldman#Motherlove](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayelet_Waldman#Motherlove)).
You can kind of see why, though I think probably mostly from the perspective
that an awful lot of women perhaps don't feel the same way as she does - but I
wonder how many divorces the fact of this simple statement has resulted in:
"the wife's passion has been refocused".

~~~
cookiecaper
Yeah, there was a time that this was not a controversial assertion at all.

The marriage must always be number one. That's not such a distinct thing from
the welfare of the children, though; the lives of all family members are
inextricable. _Neither_ the husband nor the wife are going to be pleased and
say the marriage is going fine when the prosperity of one or more of the
children is in jeopardy.

"The children" and "the marriage" are not really separable. They are two fully
blended parts of the same thing, "the family". Spouses and children are not
competitors; they're collaborators. Any action on one part is going to spread
out over the others.

------
ImTalking
There are many who say maintaining the marriage is more important than the
kids. The kids are born into the marriage and then 20 years later (hopefully)
are gone but the marriage must endure.

Having said this, my brother married a seemingly perfect partner. They played
squash/tennis, went out on a Friday night date each week, played bridge with
others, loved crosswords together, and still ended up divorced 10 years and 3
kids later. Sigh.

~~~
wapz
Did your brother and his ex-wife continue those things after having the kids?
Or did it stop with the kids?

~~~
ImTalking
Yes, they were adamant that they needed their own time.

~~~
wapz
Wow and it still didn't work out, eh? I currently have a two year old and my
wife and I have 0 time with just the two of us. I think we went on one "date"
in the last two years so things have been real tough (and only one child).

------
ouid
I mean, her husband is Michael Chabon. It's hard to to better than that.

